# Your butt is too thin!



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

A blog on my website explaining that the butt end of your leader needs to be 70% of the diameter of the terminal level tip of your fly line.






Your butt is too small! – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Excellent discussion on this topic Jonas. In addition to using larger butt leaders, I have also taken to using stiffer leader materials in the butt and middle sections. Several of the line manufacturers make the stiffer mono for saltwater use. Bigger butts, shorter leaders and stiffer mono have helped me turnover the bigger flies.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not my butt, my pants just make it look that way!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I don't know guys -- a bigger butt can give you a stiffer leader and all put to use by a guy named Flounderpounder ????

P.S. I also found out when I started fly fishing in salt water ( Clousers, streamers, etc.) that my freshwater type leaders were way too long and soft for these heavier flies ! Good suggestions here !


----------

